# Majestic clip issue



## RogerC (May 18, 2018)

I ordered and turned some Majestics a few weeks ago, and I noticed when assembling that the clip doesn't seem to be the correct one.  They didn't look to be the proper diameter.  Am I missing something, or has anyone else experienced this?  See pics below and look specifically at the transition from the wood to the clip to the finial.  It was like this on each of the 4 kits I received.


----------



## PatrickR (May 18, 2018)

I don’t have any experience with that kit, but find I like the look of using a radius on the blank to match the radius of the clip at that joint. its more symmetrical and forgiving.


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 18, 2018)

Roger;

Nice looking pens, you might want to turn down the barrel to match the clip OD and that i think will resolve the problem.

Charlie


----------



## RogerC (May 18, 2018)

PatrickR said:


> I don’t have any experience with that kit, but find I like the look of using a radius on the blank to match the radius of the clip at that joint. its more symmetrical and forgiving.





Dieseldoc said:


> Roger;
> 
> Nice looking pens, you might want to turn down the barrel to match the clip OD and that i think will resolve the problem.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks, Charlie.  I'm not sure turning down the barrel will totally fix the issue because the clip diameter is smaller than the end cap as well.


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 18, 2018)

I have noticed the same thing on some other kits. Before I turn I will check both the finial and clip ring diameters and the shape of the parts before deciding how I turn. Sometimes the clip ring is flush, sometimes proud and and sometimes recessed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly (May 18, 2018)

Maybe it is just the picture but it looks like the other end is a touch smaller than the centre band. Any chance you have the tube turned around?


----------



## magpens (May 18, 2018)

Curly said:


> Maybe it is just the picture but it looks like the other end is a touch smaller than the centre band. Any chance you have the tube turned around?



But the bushing sizes are the same ... 0.650" ... on both ends of the upper barrel (cap). . Would be very hard to get that sizing wrong.


----------



## Curly (May 18, 2018)

Mal I sit corrected.   I just went by what I see and did no further research.


----------



## magpens (May 18, 2018)

Pete, you can stand, if you like !!!


----------



## Curly (May 18, 2018)

Nah!  Can't reach the keyboard.


----------



## renichols (May 19, 2018)

Have you check the bushing too see if they are the correct size? That has happen to me in the past.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 18, 2018)

I've only turned 2 or 3 Majestics but don't remember having that issue.  It is small but significant.  I'll have to check when I get home.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 18, 2018)

I just happen to be working on a Majestic rollerball and the clip looks different than your photo. This clip is not rounded like yours seems to be.


----------



## magpens (Aug 18, 2018)

I believe this clip design is the correct one for the Majestic.

It is consistent with the PSI website listing.




Cwalker935 said:


> I just happen to be working on a Majestic rollerball and the clip looks different than your photo. This clip is not rounded like yours seems to be.
> 
> View attachment 179486


----------



## TonyL (Aug 18, 2018)

I have never made one, but notwithstanding what others suggest, is there an indentation in the finial for the clip to sit in (like the Liberty)?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 18, 2018)

TonyL said:


> I have never made one, but notwithstanding what others suggest, is there an indentation in the finial for the clip to sit in (like the Liberty)?



The clip and finial seem to be one solid piece on mine.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 18, 2018)

Long shot...but I missed that the first time on of those that had that.  Thank you.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 20, 2018)

My clip is not rounded either. Kit from PSI.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 20, 2018)

Even though this is an older thread, we never did get a resolution on this. Roger never said where he got the kit from. I buy mine from PSI and I too have not had that issue and they are also flat and not rounded.


http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/999/large/1_StormCloudGreyMajestic2pieces-1.jpg


----------

